# Nikon on vacation



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Indy had a sick day after eating a bar of soap









Indy also ran into a screen door and bent it, here she is curiously watching me repair her damage


















Falling asleep with his head up



























Wildlife

Loons


















A moth that has evolved to look and act like a humming bird


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love the photos, Nikon is such a hunk :wub: I hope Indy's feeling better now

It looks like they're all enjoying some well deserved rest time


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nikon is absolutely stunning and the pictures are all awesome! 
What camera are you using nowadays?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Absolutely stunning photography...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

As I always say... do not come over here looking for him, if he goes missing...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks! Carolina still using the D90 and my low end lenses. May be time to upgrade soon, pieces keep falling off my camera but so far it still works!


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs and pictures! :wub:

The turtles in the last picture look like they might be Red Eared Sliders.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They are painted and I believe the baby is a snapper. We see painted, map, snapper, and soft shell turtles in that lake. Eastern box turtles live in the woods (my sister's BF tracks and studies them for work).


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

This, to me, epitomizes GSD. Sitting calmly, watching something of interest. Ready to roll, but not being flashy. If you are willing I would LOVE to have the high res version of that to make a poster.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful pics-looks like a wonderful vacation


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Absolutely awesome pics! what camera =) ?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

brembo said:


> This, to me, epitomizes GSD. Sitting calmly, watching something of interest. Ready to roll, but not being flashy. If you are willing I would LOVE to have the high res version of that to make a poster.



He looks pretty calm but was really ready to jump in (toy is in the water). He will wait for the cue.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7439/9540727313_1155efa761_o.jpg


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Lovely pictures!
BEAUTIFUL Boy! Isn't he out of Alta Tollhaus?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nikon is so handsome! Love the white on his muzzle, and the big paws. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well the pictures are spectacular!!!!! I didn't realize that you rate up there with the other professionals. Nikon is a stunner and little indy looks like a spit fire


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Really beautiful photos!! & awesome shots!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, right at 6 megs, outta blow up to a decent looking 24x48. Dunno why that particular picture soothes me so, but it's going in my reading room. I have a wall reserved for calming pictures. Next to my signed Pink Floyd Dark Side concert poster I think.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the pics and love the name! 
You do some great work with the D90, I think an upgrade to the D7100 would be a great fit for you. D7000 if money is tight


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lovely pictures. Lovely dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm i the only who thought "Nikon on vacation" was referring
to a camera? vacation with the dogs is so much fun. nice pics.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He looks great. And Indy seems to be thriving. She is seriously too cute! Lovely shots, as always.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Love them! Nikon is SO handsome, and Indy is SO cute. I love that you got a picture of that moth... we saw one at my parents house, said "what the HECK is that?" and nobody believed us.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow your male gsd looks awesome




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

We use the exact same water toy as you and my dogs LOVE it. :}
Which camera do you use?


----------



## charlie z (Aug 21, 2013)

Stunning looks like you had a great time


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use an old busted up D90. None of my lenses cost more than $200. Really I should get a nice lens and then look at a new body, but I'd rather spend the money on doing more stuff with my dogs!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I use an old busted up D90. None of my lenses cost more than $200. Really I should get a nice lens and then look at a new body, but I'd rather spend the money on doing more stuff with my dogs!


I don't think you need a new camera or a new lens. Unless you shoot for a job.

Your photos are amazing! if you use flicker please PM me? I would LOVE to see some of these lenses/setting info as I am learning how to use my d7100.

Very nice work, nice vacation, and gorgeous dog!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!!! :wub:


----------

